# my site, which needs updating..



## b.rett (Jan 2, 2008)

hey everyone, just a little shameless promotion of my site.. check it out and let me know what you think.  ive got to update it soon because i have a bunch of new stuff so nows the time for c&c.  thanks in advance..

http://fairlessfotography.com

~brett


----------



## Snyder (Jan 2, 2008)

Overall design, navagation, and content looks good.


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the design, especially the font. To be really picky; the nav at the bottom is quite low down on the page and people with small screens might have to scroll / might not find it.

It is definately a good site though, that's just me being really picky :thumbup:


----------



## abraxas (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice site and photos.  I agree with the comment about the nav-bar, needs to be on top. I had to scroll down to see it.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 2, 2008)

The font is a bit confusing for me, but then again, for your potential customers it might be just the right font. I am just old-fashioned here


----------



## Snyder (Jan 2, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Nice site and photos. I agree with the comment about the nav-bar, needs to be on top. I had to scroll down to see it.


 
You need to upgrade your screen resolution, I have no pity for people with 800x600 resolution thats res looks like crap.


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 2, 2008)

Snyder said:


> You need to upgrade your screen resolution, I have no pity for people with 800x600 resolution thats res looks like crap.



I can see what you're saying, but not everyone has windows maximized. I have a dual screen setup (1680x1050 and 1920x1200) but i still had to scroll as i dont like to use up a whole screen for just browsing one website.


----------



## b.rett (Jan 2, 2008)

hey guys, thanks for all the comments and suggestions.. i really appreciate it


----------

